

HN via RSS - yycom

Are many of you reading HN via the RSS feed?  Do you also find it annoying that the RSS entries link to the submitted URL and not the HN page?  So by following the link in an RSS reader you miss the comments.
======
adrianwaj
try a search on Yahoo pipes for alternates - but there is a time delay for
updates.

